# Attempting to find Father in Greece



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

I understand this is possibly not the best forum to request assistance however i am hoping some UK members living in Greece have information that can help point us in the right direction / forum.

My partner (Female) is 35 has never known her Father, she has very little information, only that he was in the armed forces. Her mother spent sometime in Greece obviously 36 (ish) years ago during annual trips, she never lived there. The father would be about 55-65 at the moment.

Can anyone inform us of an appropriate greek forum (or even a general forum) that we can post in to help us try and find her father?


----------



## sdamazo (Jul 1, 2011)

It might be better to check with the Greek government since it was a long time ago. Further reference, such full name and location, would help to narrow the search. Specially the location since Greek people tend to keep ties to the place of origin.


----------

